# salmon brine, please help



## jack (Aug 21, 2007)

i have to smoke a bunch of salmon for a family event this weekend, and i am the youngest sibling in a family of seasoned eaters. i have never had great results with my brines for fish and need some expert advise on brine and temp vs. time for my smoke.


----------



## salmonclubber (Aug 21, 2007)

ok jack

i smoke my salmon using rock salt i put a heavy coat on top of fillet and let sit for a hour and a half rinse off salt and place in a 120 degree smoker using alder for wood depending on how much fish i have it can take 6-12 hours to smoke this way when fish is firm it is done dont let it get over done or it will be a waste of time i use this method because i dont like my salmon sweet so i stay away from sugar  honey and maple but dutch has i fine maple glaze that also works great i tried it last weekend my brine is not fancy it is quick and easy and always turns out great 
huey


----------



## jack (Aug 22, 2007)

hey salmonclubber, thanks for your help. a guy from work is bringing me some fresh yellow tail tuna tommorow, he just caught it the other day  (one of the benefits of so cal). anyway, what do you think about smoking this, and how?      jack


----------



## kickassbbq (Aug 22, 2007)

Here's how I do mine.
Love Salmon.
https://secure.ramnetwork.com/kickassbbq/salmon.html
Smoke On!!!!!!


----------



## salmonclubber (Aug 22, 2007)

jack 
i have tried smoked yellow tail from a freand and it was real good he uses the same salt brine as i do yellow tail and tuna are great smoked good luck


----------



## jack (Aug 23, 2007)

salmonclubber, i am as giddy as could be. this guy gave me like 12# of different fish he caught(yellow fin, mahi mahi, and more), im gonna use your rock salt dry brine on all of it and just let em smoke at like 180. i will take pics, and let you know how it turned out, thanks for your help.   jack


----------



## richtee (Aug 23, 2007)

Fish that smokes best tend to be fatty.. I dunno bout that Mahi-Mahi..or dolphin.  best are the sable, tuna, chub, whitefish, <choke> carp/bullhead, catfish, and the king-daddy..sockeye salmon.


----------

